# Probleme mit Datenbankverbindung



## bene98 (24. Jul 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Praktikum im Bereich .NET-Programmierung gemacht und mir in dem Zusammenhang eine Microsoft-Datenbank auf meinem privaten Rechner installiert.
Ich versuche diese nun seit einigen Stunden mit meiner Eclipse-IDE zu verbinden. Dafür habe ich mir DBeaver aus dem Eclips-Store geladen.
Zunächst war die TCP/IP -Verbindung nicht aktiviert. Das habe ich behoben.
Firewall habe ich deaktiviert. Keine Verbesserung.
Folgende Fehlermeldung
Fehler beim Herstellen einer Verbindung mit dem Host "DESKTOP-JQT3UHA", benannte Instanz "BENEDB". Fehler: "java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Receive timed out". Überprüfen Sie die Server- und Instanznamen, und stellen Sie sicher, dass der UDP-Datenverkehr an Port 1434 nicht von einer Firewall blockiert wird. Überprüfen Sie für SQL Server 2005 oder höher, ob der SQL Server Browser Dienst auf dem Host ausgeführt wird.
Was kann ich noch machen oder soll ich lieber mal ne andere Datenbank installieren?
Grüße


----------



## LimDul (24. Jul 2020)

Versuch mal anstelle dem Hostnamen evtl. localhost / 127.0.0.1.


----------



## bene98 (24. Jul 2020)

danke! das scheint zu klappen


----------

